# Jagged Alliance 2 startet nicht

## elVito

Hi Leute,

Ich als großer Strategiefan hab mir das Spiel Jagged Alliance 2 von einem Freund ausgeliehen (Linux Version) um es mir bei gefallen zu kaufen.

Nach einigem hin und her konnte ich es mit dem Lokiinstaller auch ohne den bereits oft zitierten "segmentation fault" installieren, der bereits hart an meinen Nerven gekratzt hatte.

Als nächstes hab ich die Game CD gemountet wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben ist und das Spiel mittels ./ja2start gestartet...

Nachdem der Bildschirm kurz schwarz wurde brach der Ladevorgang ab mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

```
Jagged Alliance 2

(c) 1999 by Sir-tech Canada Ltd. All rights reserved.

Jagged Alliance is registered trademark of 1259191 Ontario Inc.

Cannot init FONT file FONTS\LARGEFONT1.sti
```

Das File LARGEFONT1.sti konnte ich mir nach langer Suche in einem Forum besorgen (da es weder auf den CD's noch in dem Installationverzeichnis vorhanden war) allerdings existiert kein Ordner der FONTS heißt... also wohin damit?

Wie ich bei groups.google nachgelesen hatte (dieser Artikel bezieht sich allerdings auf die Windows Version) ist die obige Fehlermeldung bereits bekannt und wird mit "schlechten/minderwertigen" CDROM Laufwerken in Verbindung gebracht bzw. mit dem Laserlock Kopierschutz. Ich bilde mir aber ein gehört zu haben das die Linuxversion von diesem Laserlock Schutz befreit worden ist...

Da das Spiel bei meinem Kumpel jedoch einwandfrei funktioniert und er genau wie ich Gentoo verwendet bin ich jetzt ein wenig irritiert wo ich nach dem Fehler suchen soll.

Ich habe versucht das Spiel unter KDE 3.2.3 KDE 3.3.0_beta2 (artsd in beiden Fallen an-und abgeschaltet) und enlightenment (mit und ohne esd) zu starten. (Fehlermeldung siehe oben)

Ich habe X als Root und als normaler User gestartet (mit immer der gleichen Fehlermeldung) weil manche Foren das als Fehlermöglichkeit erwähnen. 

Mein System:

AMD Athlon-XP 2000+

Asus V6800 AGP 32MB (die ist schon etwas älter  :Smile:  )

Teac DV516E (das ist das CDROM)

512 MB RAM

Terratec 5.1 Fun (als Modul C-Media 8738, 8338)

Kernel: 2.6.7-gentoo-r9 (Mein Kumpel von dem ich das Spiel hab nimmt den gleichen Kernel)

Hoffe einer von euch weiß wie ich das Game zum laufen krieg bzw. wo ich meine Fehlersuche fortsetzten muß...

schönen Tag noch bei der Hitze

gruß der Vitus

----------

## ionixx

Leider kann ich dir damit nicht helfen.

Kann dir nur sagen dass JA2 eines der besten Spiele ist, die jemals auf dem Spielemarkt erschienen sind. Habs erst vor nem Jahr wieder mal durchgespielt, zum Xten male. Und das ist jetzt schon über 5 Jahre alt. Einfach ein super Spiel das richtig süchtig macht  :Wink: 

----------

## elVito

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis aber da erzählst du mir nix neues...

Aber wenn es bei dir läuft könntest du mir vielleicht mal sagen ob bei deiner Installation die LARGEFONT1.sti Datei irgendwo rumliegt. 

gruß Vitus

----------

## ionixx

Hab die Datei nicht.

Verwende allerdings auch Windows zum Spielen, ist viel unkomplizierter. Für irgendwas muss Windows ja da sein  :Wink: 

----------

## Replicant

Nebenbei bemerkt: Es gibt fuer JA2 nen ganzen Haufen frei erhaeltlicher Mods. Habe gerade DL (deirdranna lives) gefunden. Spielt nen paar Jahre spaeter auch in Arulco, das sehen

die maps halt alle etwas anders aus, neue Leute laufen da auch rum. Erhoeht den Anreiz, das nochmal zu spielen, ungemein.

Noch besser scheint UC (urban chaos) zu sein, da das anscheinend komplett geaendert wurde. Hab ich mir allerdings noch nicht angeschaut.

Nur so als Hinweis.

----------

